# EMT SHOT KILLED- Scene Safety



## medic417 (Jan 31, 2009)

Never let your patient out of your sight.  Thoughts with family and friends.

http://news10now.com/content/top_st...-shot-and-killed-in-cape-vincent/Default.aspx

"Police say emergency crews were treating Christopher Burke, 25, when he became agitated, went into his bedroom and came out with a rifle. The EMTs tried to leave, but Burke fired two shots, one of which hit Mark Davis, 25, police said.

Davis was taken to Samaritan Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead."


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just don't leave them leave you sight.  I don't think you can restrain them and say you can't go to your room, thats battery.  You can follow them there, make sure they aren't going to get weapons etc.  Or when they try to get up say sir we need to treat you or whatever.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 31, 2009)

*A strong reminder..........*

We were just talking about this on another thread.......

My thoughts and prayers to the family and friends that have lost so much... -_-


----------



## DT4EMS (Jan 31, 2009)

Very sad............


----------



## Medic9 (Jan 31, 2009)

This was a very sad day for the emergency responders in our area. My heart goes out to his family and friends. There are links to a tribute page on this site. www.newzjunky.com


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 31, 2009)

Another taken too soon.  My prayers go out to the family.   Where I live we have a high rate of firearms ownership mainly rifles.  Here if we have a call and it involves suicide or threatened suicide or any type of violence we get RCMP assistance and we don't enter the scene without the RCMP securing the scene.  Even if we started to wear body armour it would have to be tactical level 3 or 4  because a .300 win magnum round would penetrate a vest up to 3a.  lvl 2 and 3a are mainly for pistol rounds not high powered hunting rounds.


----------



## rslaughter (Feb 1, 2009)

*Paramedic*

Very sad, My thoughts and prayers to the family and friends. Always try to stay with your patient, more so in the event the patient should worsen and to try to keep something like this from happening. There's no guarantee you'd prevent it, but your odds are better.


----------



## shockhazard69 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Good friend*

Mark was a good friend of mine that will be missed greatly by all that knew and worked with him. He was an excellent basic emt that knows more than some als providers that I have worked with. He was enrolled in the local paramedic program and was doing very well in it. This is a sad day for all ems/fire/police as well as his friends and family.

This wasn't a call for something that would have indicated a "standby in the area" until PD arrives on scene, it was the standard every day chest pain call. He called the responding ambulance to tell them it was BS just prior to this wacko getting the gun. That may have saved their lives. He will always be in my heart.


----------



## sdemtb (Feb 1, 2009)

shockhazard69 said:


> Mark was a good friend of mine that will be missed greatly by all that knew and worked with him. He was an excellent basic emt that knows more than some als providers that I have worked with. He was enrolled in the local paramedic program and was doing very well in it. This is a sad day for all ems/fire/police as well as his friends and family.



I am sorry to hear about the loss of someone who was there to help. My prayers go out to you, his other friends, and his family. As a new EMT this definitely is something I want to know can happen and to be prepared for.:mellow:


----------



## Medic9 (Feb 7, 2009)

What an amazing outpouring or respect and love for Mark today. I was on duty and unable to attend the funeral but watched it live unil we were called out. I have been told there were 182 pieces of apparatus in the processional.
I hope that my DVR recorded all of it. 
He was a very loved and respected young man with so much hope and promise in his life.


----------



## rhan101277 (Feb 7, 2009)

my thoughts and prayers go out as well.


----------

